# Weaning and Castrating a bull calf



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Our Angus Bull calf is a bit over 2 months old and I am curious when it would be best to castrate him and the best method - band or cut? The person we purchased the cow from prefers to cut them, and doesn't seem in a big hurry to do this. I've seen on this sight that some will band within weeks of a bull calf's birth. Is one option better than the other? What is the best timing for the calf's development?

Also, will calf and cow eventually wean the calf on their own, or do we need to separate them? A neighborhood friend of ours who runs a small dairy operation was weaning a couple of calves (older than ours) from their mothers and the cows had "moo'd" themselves horse calling for the calves. Of course, he was milking these cows daily too, and doesn't want the cow to dry out.

We plan to AI the cow in the next month so she'll calf again next spring.

Thanks as always for your great insight!!!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Personally I prefer to cut, then there is no question that the job is done. Both methods have their supporters, banding might be best during fly season. Either way, the sooner the better, less trauma for the bull. We always worked the calves before going to spring pasture, so some were only a week or two old and some were two months or so. 
As for weaning, never had much luck letting them wean theirselves. That can result in a cow with a yearling robbing a new calf of the milk he needs.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

In the past I have banded, but now knife cut. The reason for the change is buyers in this area will pay more for them as they know they are not stags.


----------



## maleyfarm (Jun 28, 2010)

I prefer to band, just my personal preference. I've never noticed any real price difference between what was knifed or banded either.

I guess I'll tell you why I prefer to band was when I was a kid we was cutting bulls and one jumped free of out head stall (Grandpa's homemade job) while it was half done and took off hell bent for high water. Grandpa said we'd get him later but when we found him later that evening he was dead. thats been over 20 years ago but I still think of that when we work bulls into steers. 
I also prefer to band about 4-6 weeks, but have banded as late as 4 months with no problems.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't know what the weather is like in your area, but this time of year, whatever method you choose(I prefer to band), watch for flies and infection. Just a bad time of year for castrating.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

We ranch, so we always castrate at branding time, before the pairs go out to summer grass. 

Of the 10 ranches I've lived on, in four different states, I've never known anyone who bands. EVERYONE cuts. 
I don't know if that means it's _better_ or not, but I do know it's successful. 

We never cut calves this late into the summer, but horse colts are often cut this time of year. :shrug:
If you only have one calf, it shouldn't be too hard to keep an eye on him to make sure the flies aren't driving him crazy. 
We always cut by lopping off the bottom part of the sac. That way there's nowhere for drainage to collect, and it's harder for flies to lay.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

ErinP hit the nail on the head, you never cut calves this time of year so you will have to band for now. There is an old saying the old timers used around here, C is for cold and also for cattle always cut cattle in the cold, H is for Hot and also for horse always cut horses as hot as you got. I don`t know why but horses won`t get maggots in a castration cut, but cattle sure will. Also your cow will not wean her own calf, they just don`t. I always wean by the moon signs if at all possible, same with cutting. I would also try and get your cow bred right away to make sure she will breed,she would have a calf in april if you breed now.>Thanks Marc


----------

